# Marlin 336 barrel cut to 16.5"



## BanksCW (Jan 29, 2013)

Today at school I cut the barrel on my 336 to 16.5" from the receiver. Moved back the indexing cut on the barrel for the fwd barrel band, opened up the barrel band, recontured the front sight and drilled and tapped for the front sight. Tomorrow I'll reblue it.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks good! How did you recrown it?


----------



## BanksCW (Jan 29, 2013)

Did all the barrel work on a lathe. Cut the crown with a 3/8 hunter crown tool that I made out of HSS.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 29, 2013)

Having the right tools makes all the difference! Be sure to show us when you're done.


----------



## Sharps40 (Jan 29, 2013)

Excpetional job.  Here also is an old school but accurate and acceptable alternate method.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=697595&highlight=


----------



## BanksCW (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm a student at the Colorado School of Trade. Will grd in 6 weeks. Looking to come back to GA when I'm done. I remember reading that post while I was in Iraq. That post and my Win 94 Trapper are my inspiration getting and cutting up a Marlin.


----------



## Sharps40 (Jan 29, 2013)

BanksCW.

Thanks for your Service.  I am honored that my thread produced a desire to try.  More than that, I am humbled to be a part of the DOD as it as afforded me over 25 years to serve those who Serve, Warriors all.  GodSpeed to you and all Warriors.  Welcome Home!


----------



## BanksCW (Jan 29, 2013)

All most forgot, one of my Buddy's at school is making a take down. Its a Glendfield-Marlin. It takes down like a Win. Model 12. Push a detent  pull the mag tube, unscrew the bbl from the rec.


----------



## Sharps40 (Jan 30, 2013)

Very cool.  Would love to see pics of that set up too.


----------



## m1rt2n3 (Jan 30, 2013)

What kind of school you go to? A gun in school how is that


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 30, 2013)

I LIKE IT.  Always liked idea of lever gun with shorter barrels like the Guide Gun (444 is awesome) and it seems to be dissappearing


----------



## BanksCW (Jan 30, 2013)

CST is a Gunsmithing school just outside of Denver. It's a 14 month course. I've got 6 weeks to go and it seems like I just started.


----------



## m1rt2n3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well good for you. Six more weeks not to much longer


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 31, 2013)

gotta love those spikehorn marlins - factory or not.


----------



## TLynn (Jan 31, 2013)

Years ago I had a 30-30 Win model 94 cut down to 16 inches, handled great but was hard on the ears and mussle jump.


----------



## donald-f (Feb 1, 2013)

Why try to improve on a rifle that has been around as long as the marlin 336?


----------



## Sharps40 (Feb 1, 2013)

Because not even a Marlin 336 suits everybodies purpose as it comes from the factory.  Besides, hes training.  Might be fixin onea yer guns one day, so its good practice!


----------



## mike bell (Feb 1, 2013)

Banks,   is your buddy doing the take-down making it from plans or designing his own?   I went to Trinidad Gunsmithing school and somewhere I have some old plans for a take-down but they were old copies and hard to read.

I have an old Marlin in the corner with a busted stock Im going to make it a takedown one of these days.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice job.

I found this picture on the internet and have always wanted one just like it.


----------



## BanksCW (Feb 3, 2013)

She's complete. Earlier in the year I had to refinish the wood for school and medal work, bead blast and blue. Sanded the stock and forend to 320, sealed it, wet sanded with 320 until the pores were filled then a hand rubbed oil finish. Topped her with XS ghost ring sights. The Marlin is pictured next to my Win 94 Trapper.


----------



## Sharps40 (Feb 3, 2013)

Darn sweet. A full restyle. What a great pair of hunting rifled for slippin quiet thru the woods. Well done.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 21, 2013)

Those are just beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------

